# Mad about Mozart



## hans2002 (Sep 10, 2016)

hi! folks this is Juan from Argentina. I am mad about Mozart since I saw the Amadeus movie in 1987, thats why I started studying classical music in the conservatory of music of my home town

So i did this post to talk about all about him. His composition, the many theories about his death, if you think Milos Forman did a good film about his life and another things

i hope to hearing about you guys

thank you

Juan


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello Juan, first of all a very warm welcome to Talk Classical , hope you have a nice time with us all.
Kind word of advice, I do believe we have several topics about Mozart in different threads .Take a browse trough them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think we can always use a new Mozart thread! Wolfgang, that is, not Leopold.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello Juan

I saw Amadeus in 1984 before I fell in love with Mozart. Oddly though it failed to move me at that time and it was several years later when I really started to open my ears. Sometimes you just need to hear the right piece at the right time - and in my case it was K467.

The board has gone a little quiet on Mozart recently - probably exhaustion of the usual topics - is Mozart over rated etc.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome to TalkClassical, Juan. I greatly enjoyed the movie, Amadeus, partly for the music but mostly because of the acting, humor, and engaging plot. Mozart happens to be my favorite composer. I adored him early in my listening experiences, and even though I have spent many years working to expand my classical music appreciation, I have never found another composer who brings me as much pleasure. He simply composed more beautiful music in a wider range of genres than any other composer I've heard.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hans2002 said:


> So i did this post to talk about all about him. His composition, the many theories about his death, if you think Milos Forman did a good film about his life and another things


Forman made a brilliant film. But it wasn't about Mozart's life.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Like mmsbis, I also loved Amadeus. I took it to be a cartoon, a fun movie about a composer who lived an interesting and at times madcap life. _Lisztomania_ was another such cartoon, this time even more madcap and irreverent, as much of Liszt's life was itself the essence of madcap drama. Films about composers, whether sober and strictly biographical, or broad-brush cartoons, can often evoke an interest in classical music--a Good Thing. The cartoons will only annoy those who are already classical music lovers who regard their own favorite composers as demigods. Juan, welcome to TC. We have _Amadeus_ to thank for your presence.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Forman made a brilliant film. But it wasn't about Mozart's life.


Did we watched the same film ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello Big Juan! I had the same experience with "Amadeus". The movie turned me on to Mozart and and consequently to classical music in general. I feel that the movie did a great job of depicting Mozart's character and life, but the plot about his death is completely fictional and his real death is much less exciting - possibly from a weakened heart brought on by rheumatic fever that he suffered when he was young.

I feel that the music of Mozart is the most sublime - almost divine - ever written. Throughout music history up until that point, music written by the greats from the Renaissance through the Baroque was a reverential endeavor. Composers were working toward perfection of harmony, balance and form. That came to it's apex with Mozart. 

After Mozart, Beethoven began to express the struggle of man instead of the perfection of God and Creation, which turned music on a course toward the expression of chaos and away from balance. Balance and chaos are both part of God's universe, but balance is much more pleasant to listen to, thank you very much.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Double post nothing to see.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I saw Amadeus when I was 12 and it was a chock to me to see that a man who wrote such beautiful music was so obnoxious.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> I saw Amadeus when I was 12 and





Sloe said:


> I saw Amadeus when I was 12 and
> it was a chock to me to see that a man who wrote such beautiful music was so obnoxious.


I presume you saw it once.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sloe said:


> I saw Amadeus when I was 12 and
> it was a chock to me to see that a man who wrote such beautiful music was so obnoxious.


I never saw it (but did see brief clips in television advertizements for it). I suspected that it was not accurate, but rather embellished for purposes of making a movie most suited to the masses, who having had a belly full of Animal House and other such obnoxious movies, probably were most looking for more obnoxious behavior in any movie they might attend.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

"Amadeus" used a fictitious version of some aspects of Mozart's life to make a philosophical point about the nature of creativity and the unfair distribution thereof. It was a stage play by Peter Schaffer that was adapted to the screen -- one that took many liberties to make its point. It was good that it got you into his music, but don't take Tom Hulce as anything but a caricature --nor any speculation about Salieri poisoning him seriously.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Did we watched the same film ?


Yeah, but apparently we interpreted it differently.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Florestan said:


> I never saw it (but did see brief clips in television advertizements for it). I suspected that it was not accurate, but rather embellished for purposes of making a movie most suited to the masses, who having had a belly full of Animal House and other such obnoxious movies, probably were most looking for more obnoxious behavior in any movie they might attend.


Yup, it was never intended as a biopic. I'm not sure I even agree with the philosophical points either, but the points were made very well and very eloquently. It remains one of my favourite films.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's an earlier thread concerning http://www.talkclassical.com/9542-amadeus.html.

I hadn't been here very long before getting somewhat embroiled in that discussion in 2010/11.

I haven't seen the movie again since I first watched it in 2008, but if I were to do so I think that I may enjoy it rather more the second time around.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome.

There is no doubt Mozart is one of mankind's great genius. Fact.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

hans2002 said:


> hi! folks this is Juan from Argentina. I am mad about Mozart since I saw the Amadeus movie in 1987, thats why I started studying classical music in the conservatory of music of my home town
> 
> So i did this post to talk about all about him. His composition, the many theories about his death, if you think Milos Forman did a good film about his life and another things
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome.

I have previously made reference to an old thread here at T-C on the movie, "Amadeus".

There is another thread that you might like to wade through:

http://www.talkclassical.com/8259-mozart-god-garbage.html

It's not about the movie but about whether Mozart deserves the status he has as a great composer. Don't be too perturbed by the title. The member who raised the thread was being deliberately provocative in choosing this one, in order to stimulate debate. It's worth a read through if you have the time.

There have been several other similar threads over the past few years, but the one above is probably the biggest and most stimulating.


----------

